# SnowboardAddiction.com is having a HUGE Christmas sale! 20% off EVERYTHING!!



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

One less day for the sale


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Economy a bit rough right now Nev resorting to mass spamming of online forums to make some money?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I recommend these vids for any and all beginning park riders...I can't count how many retards I see catching an edge on the lip of a 40 foot jump and land on the knuckle board-side up. Watch these videos and take it slow...


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the promo...i finally decided to drop on it :thumbsup:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

no more 20% off?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Send em an email...they got back to me real quick


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought it 2 days ago, but only got 10% off. :-/ Not that it's a huge deal though.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I got the videos and I really liked them. much cheaper than lessons and seeing the moves done, the small steps on flat land to get the feel going, it has really helped me!


----------

